# Snow Coming Or Not Illinois



## BLIZARD BUSTERS (Jan 2, 2008)

All This Snow Is In California Dumping Alot Of Snow Is It Going To Make It To Illoinois Or Is It Just Going To Be Rain


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

spell check ???


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

rain:crying:


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Lets hope for snow.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

were looking at all rain! almost 2 inches of it!

this month wont be as good as the last one! will have to wait until late feb and march for more snow!


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

yup. thunderstorms, temp drops Tuesday. next weekend potential as a new large storms should come on land Wednesday over the pacific nw.

One or two warms days is not bad for cleaning and fixing ..... this streak just s--ks.


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

but at least it melts the piles down and makes room for more latter


----------

